# James Lumsden on the need to pray for missionaries



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 15, 2021)

We leave our duty but half-performed, if we do not follow missionaries and bibles with prayer — unceasing, earnest prayer. God may, indeed, in his sovereign grace, send forth the Spirit in converting efficacy, irrespective of our prayerlessness, and he may make the bibles and the missionaries that have been sent forth by prayerless men, “the savour of life unto life;” but, besides that this does not alter the obligation under which he has laid us, — it is an expectation which we are not warranted to entertain.

For the reference, see James Lumsden on the need to pray for missionaries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------

